Ask HN: What book/s have you read more than once? - e19293001
======
ramkarthikk
“The Manual: A Philosopher's Guide to Life” - This is a book on stoicism. It’s
a quick read but has so much value. I re-read this book once a year.

“Leading: Learning from Life and My Years at Manchester United” - I’m a huge
Manchester United fan. Sir Alex Ferguson managed the (biggest) club for 27
years, winning so many trophies, managing big personalities, rebuilding the
team multiple times over the course of his career. He has so much valuable
advice in this book.

------
simonblack
Many books. (Catch-22, Fate is the Hunter, To Hell and Back, Asimov's Science-
Fiction Novels, etc, etc, etc.)

Many people can only read a book once. I like to read books that I have
enjoyed many times.

Just as you eat one particular dish that you like many times, enjoying it
every time, you can enjoy some books over and over for the delight they give
you.

But some books you _won 't_ like and will never read again, just as some food
dishes you won't have again because they were found to be unenjoyable the
first time.

------
TechticSolution
I read full series of J K rowling's Harry Potter many times.

------
kosmischemusik
The Outsider - Albert Camus Galapagos - Kurt Vonnegut On the Road - Jack
Kerouac Animal Farm - George Orwell

------
mfalcon
Antifragile by N.Taleb, Meditations by Marcus Aurelius, The Enchiridion by
Epictetus.

------
nkb_
"Awareness: The Perils and Opportunities of Reality" by Anthony De Mello

------
rocketpastsix
"Into Thin Air" Jon Krakauer

"The Great Gatsby" \- F. Scott Fitzgerald

------
backendsbelike
"Restoring Pride" Richard Taylor

------
igotsideas
The war of art.

